# Welches System?



## achterbahnfreak (5. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze einen kleinen Laden mit zwei getrennten kleinen Räumen. Nun möchte ich in diesem Laden (in jedem Raum) ein bisschen (Hintergrund-)Musik abspielen (über Spotify o.ä.).

Welches Soundsystem benutze ich am besten für sowas? Ein (wireless) 5.1? Oder habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## selliweber98 (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich Empfehle ein Sound System von Teufel (5.1) das besitzt mein Freund auch.
Und viel Erfolg mit deinem Laden.


----------



## Alice (26. Dezember 2016)

Denk aber dran, dass Du nicht "einfach so" Musik in deinem Laden abspielen darfst... Ich kenne die genauen Umstände nicht, aber unser "Laden-Nachbar" (neben unserem Laden) hat einen "Kleinwagen" Strafe bezahlt, weil er ohne Erlaubnis oder so Musik in seinem Restaurant abgespielt hat. Ist zwar schon 4-5 Jahre her, aber ich würde mich da vorher schlau machen.


----------



## Taveur (15. August 2017)

Geil, dass es hier auch Teufel Fans gibt. Kann mich nur anschließen. Teufel ist der shit.


----------



## anneglattbach (5. September 2017)

Teufel! Preis/Leistung ist super und die Leistung an sich betrachtet ist wirklich der Hammer!


----------

